# new samsung UN55HU8550 audio issue



## mtiffin (Dec 18, 2007)

TV was delivered last week. DIRECTV dvr and Blu-ray player hdmi cables unplugged from the old set and plugged into the new one. amazing picture and good sound. When turned on the next morning, the picture was fine but no audio. changed the hdmi cable and still no sound. if you change the source to something else and then back the sound is restored. Just did a chat with Samsung support and they say that is normal operation. seems very strange to me. my last 3 TVs were Sonys. They did not require this. Is this normal for Samsungs? thanks


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

No, it's not normal.
Go into the DVR menu and make sure Dolby Digital is UNselected - your TV does not have a Dolby decoder so setting DD is incorrect.
If that does not solve the problem, in the DVR try UNsetting all the resolutions except 1080i/1080p.
Finally, try leaving the DVR on instead of switching it off (it uses just about the same power). I never turn any of my four DVRs off.


----------



## mtiffin (Dec 18, 2007)

thank you. it did not seem normal to me. already unselected Dolby will try unsetting resolutions. If that doesn't work I will return the TV. on sale it was $2,500. that's just too much for any annoyances. It does have an amazing picture.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Take it back and get another Sony.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

MysteryMan said:


> Take it back and get another Sony.


Well, no. The Sony that is price competitive with that Samsung has passive 3D, while the Samsung has active 3D. To get active 3D in a 55 inch Sony, you have to pa $4,000. This Samsung is currently available at Best Buy for $2495.
I have a Samsung UN60F7100 TV, connected via HDMI to a TiVo Roamio plus DVR (which does have Dolby digital) via HDMI (granted, not a Directv DVR) and have no such problems I This is not normal behavior. I'd call their tech support again and ask for the next higher level of support. Lacking that, I'd go back to the store and request an exchange. The OP might also look at the built in Emanual for proper settings.


----------



## mtiffin (Dec 18, 2007)

best buy's customer service is great. they agreed to deliver a replacement tv with no problems at all. very happy


----------

